# Ryerson or York



## nakedbrunch (Jun 14, 2008)

edit: think ive sorted it out.


----------



## Evan (Jun 14, 2008)

As far as i know, ryerson has a better reputation, and is generally considered the best undergrad film school in the country. could i break it down into pros and cons? no.


----------



## idolon (Jun 14, 2008)

I am a Ryerson Grad. So I'm a little bias. But I think it depends on your personality. Ryerson is an Art school. Which is something I loved about it, but does not work for all students looking to study film.  It is very production heavy. They put a film camera in my hand day one. But educationally it leans towards visual creativity. It is housed in the same school as photography and media arts after all. If you are looking for a school with an emphasis on American style film story structure, a strong dose of Screenwriting and easy on the artsy fartsy then Ryerson might not be for you. It has some theory like other schools although I believe York focus' on more film theory. What I like about my Ryerson experience was not that the education was exceptional, because its not. The students that go there have a field day complaining about  their professors, and as a result bond over it. The strength in the school is the amazingly creative peers you will meet and befriend there and that it is an environment where you can learn film in your own way through constant experimentation. I'm not sure if the York film school experience feels as freely creative. From what I can remember not all York film Students get to make a final fourth year film. The scripts are selected by the faculty. At Ryerson all students get to make a big forth year film, after having already made dozens over the first 3 years. What I like about Ryerson is that you get to be the filmmaker you want to be. The school attracts other very creative, intelligent students so you'll be in good company. But my advice is this. At Ryerson you can very easily float by get good grades and graduate and come out as a terrible filmmaker with a terrible short film on your reel, and most do. But I think its a great environment where if you push and challenger yourself your can come out a great filmmaker.
hope that helps 
cheers


----------



## Rice_7 (Dec 15, 2008)

I go to York, and although I am only in Film Studies, I have been a PA on a couple BFA student's shoots and thus have talked to many of them about their experience at York. York students DO make films throughout their years at York, not just in their final year. In their first year they start out with super 8 camera's and shoot their own films, and work up from there. In both 3rd and 4th year they do bigger productions because I've been on the sets. The previous poster was right about the faculty choosing which scripts get to be made in the final year (unless this has changed recently). That doesn't mean however, that everyone else is left out. Other people get to work in fields that interest them whether it be sound, editing, cinematography etc.. I would just hate for someone to come on here and think no one makes films until their 4th year at York b.c that's simply not true. I do suggest though that people do extensive research on both programs before choosing. Apply to both though, since they are extremely hard to get into. Look at the course descriptions for both Ryerson and York and compare them, see which ones work for you. Visit the campus, like you would for any other program, and look at the facilities. I really wouldn't base my decision on people's opinions because they are biased. Do your own research.


----------



## Sevenstrong (Sep 13, 2010)

A couple years too late for this discussion perhaps, but hopefully I'll get a reply. 

I'm an international student applying to Ryerson, what's the student life aspects of it like, accommodation etc? I'm not worries about the academics, I've heard that you get as much out of Ryerson as you put into it.

And about York? What's it's program like, and the school itself? 

Thanks :3


----------

